# Headboats at Kent Narrows



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

What are the Headboats at Kent Narrows catching? Are spot in?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

WPs and Spot


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I talked to Capt of Shirleybii last week he said 25-30 spot per person with some nice white perch mixed in.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Is Capt. Price still run his head boat out of Kent Narrows?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I fished with capt. Price a few times. I use to fish a lot with Capt. Merridith on his head boat out of Kent Narrows years ago on my days off from commercial fishing. I would give him a rock fish now and then, and he would let me go on his boat for free. He was a very nice man. I heard he died. Did you know Capt. Price's Dad was Lloyd Price the singer that is in the Rock&Roll Hall of fame. I just checked, Capt. Price is still running his head boat. He move his boat over to the Watermen's Dock.
View attachment 39322
View attachment 39330
View attachment 39338


----------



## Crawley (May 31, 2008)

do you have contact info? the attachment will not work.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Crawley said:


> do you have contact info? the attachment will not work.


 I will try to send you his web pagehttp://captainprice.webs.com/.-----


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

http://captainprice.webs.com/ Here you go. Hope this works.


----------



## Crawley (May 31, 2008)

That got it. Thanks


----------



## Crawley (May 31, 2008)

Earl what captain do you use?


----------



## Crawley (May 31, 2008)

Earl what captain do you use?


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

andypat ,where you got your fake news Capt Price suppose to be MR Personality Lloyd Price son


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

Does anyone have a number for Captain Buck?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

supercast said:


> andypat ,where you got your fake news Capt Price suppose to be MR Personality Lloyd Price son


 That is not fake news. Capt. Lioyd Price is Lioyd Price's son. Lioyd Pirce use to come to Graysonville near the Kent Narrows every now and then, and put on a little show right on the street. What makes you say fake news?


----------



## REGCLARK (May 26, 2000)

Andy is 100% correct. Lloyd Price the elder is in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and had several great songs including Stagger Lee. He married Captain Meredith Price's sister and spent lot's of time on Kent Island.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

supercast said:


> andypat ,where you got your fake news Capt Price suppose to be MR Personality Lloyd Price son


Supercast you need to brush up on your rock & roll history/trivia.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

REGCLARK said:


> Andy is 100% correct. Lloyd Price the elder is in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and had several great songs including Stagger Lee. He married Captain Meredith Price's sister and spent lot's of time on Kent Island.


 Thank you REGCLARK, you must be from the area also. I heard Captain Meredith passed away. Is that true? I hope not, he is/was a really nice man. I use to go out on his head boat now and then. My watermen friends said, Schoener you stand out like a sore thumb on that boat. LOL! If you know what I mean.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Andy did you mean Schroeder stood out not schroner?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

PA, Schoener is my last name. They said I stood out like a sore thumb is because I was always the only white guy on the boat. They could see me from their boats a half mile away. LOL! I like fishing people, not certain people. Back in them days some of my watermen friends didn't understand that. PS won't be fishing for a while. Be at the hospital for about three days, then see how Pat/wife dose at home.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

OK Andy got you. I said Schroeder cuz of the guy on the TV show "One day at a time" kinda tall thin dark hair white guy on the show. I know I watched it as a youth figured other black folk did as well. As for fishing I probably won't be able to get down your way until mid August anyway. Looking like work gonna have me every other wknd but ay gotta pay the bills


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

andypat said:


> Thank you REGCLARK, you must be from the area also. I heard Captain Meredith passed away. Is that true? I hope not, he is/was a really nice man. I use to go out on his head boat now and then. My watermen friends said, Schoener you stand out like a sore thumb on that boat. LOL! If you know what I mean.


http://www.capitalgazette.com/news/obituaries/ph-ac-cn-captain-meredith-0703-20170702-story.html


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

another good piece on Capt Meredith !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APGIVdnywxk


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Earl, thanks for that. I watched the whole video. Brought back some good memories. I fished on the Island Queen many times with Capt. Merridith. I even fished from shore on his dock a few times. What a nice man. That must have been his 90th birthday. Thanks!


----------

